# Primary "obesity gene" identified - IKKE gene



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

*Primary "obesity gene" identified - IKKE gene*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090903163719.htm

"Knockout" or deletion of the IKKE gene, eliminates the affect of weight gain from high fat diets, allowing the metabolism to speed up and burn more energy, while also producing more body heat. This single gene when present, slows the metabolic rate, storing calories as fat instead of burning them up. Scientists are now searching for IKKE inhibitors that block IKKE protein-kinase activity, to achieve the same effect as knocking out the gene.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet, so I can stop doing all this clean livin' and excersise crap and start eating fried chicken and french fries (my fav) with every meal?

There are SO many things I would like to eat MORE of....(like brownies) and SO many things I would like to eat less of (like brussel sprouts). 

And exercise makes me all sweaty and it is hard.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Not me, I can eat anything and a lot of it without getting fat. But then, my body temperature skyrockets, and generally can't stand 80 degree weather or hotter. Colorado is too hot, too often for me.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know if this is directed towards dogs or people because I'm too full from poutine and cheezeburgers right now and too lazy to check out the link


----------

